# Gaming-Maus



## Raven280438 (4. September 2014)

Hi,

ich habe vor, mir eine Gaming-Maus zu kaufen.
Allerdings hatte ich bei früheren Mäusen manchmal das Problem, dass wenn ich die Maus etwas anhebe und bewegen, dies trotzdem als Maus-Bewegung gewertet wurde.
Das finde ich beim Spielen extrem unpraktisch.

Gibt es einen Namen für diesen Phänomen? Kann mir jemand eine gute Gaming-Maus empfehlen, die dieses Problem nicht hat?


Gruß


----------



## Trebble56 (27. September 2014)

Also bei vielen Mäusen ist der Abstand nicht angegeben bei dem der Laser nicht mehr funktioniert .... Ich habe eine "Thermaltake Black Element" und der Abstand muss wohl etwa 5mm betragen damit sich nichts mehr bewegt ... also sehr wenig. Ich glaube einen Namen für diesen Abstand gibt es nicht und wenn heißt das wahrscheinlich "Deadzone" oder sowas. Meine Maus kann ich sehr Empfehlen, wenn es die noch zu kaufen gibt. Meine hat mitlerweile zwar einen kleinen schaden, ( sie bewegt sich manchmal ein winziges bischen, sodass bei einem Film z.B. kurz die Ränder mit den Bedienelemente sichtbar sind, aber ich glaube das kommt nicht oft vor.) aber ansonsten ist sie hervoragend. Sie ist für relativ große Hände gut (sehr lang) und hat 4 oder 5 Speicherbare Profile. Mit individuellen DPI-Zahlen (also Geschwindigkeiten) und sondertasten( Vor- und Zurücktaste + Zwei selbst belegbare Tasten). Außerdem ist sie Makrofähig(keine Ahnung ob das Standard ist). Das Leuchten lässt sich zum größten Teil (vielleicht auch ganz) abstellen, auch für jedes Profil einzeln( auch die Farbe lässt sich ändern wenn man das mag).

Ich spiele jeden Tag damit und hatte keine Probleme, das einzige was mich stört ist das man das Kabel nicht abnehmen kann, aber das Kabel bietet halt auch einen enormen Reaktionsvorteil in shootern, der besonders bei LAN-Parties zum tragen kommt.

EDIT: Kauf am besten die ganz schwarze, denn da wo der daumen liegt wird der weiße Teil von meiner n bissel gelblich, was unschön ist.

Gruß Trebble


----------

